# Article Regarding TNC Gap insurance 4-1-15, update summary



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Found this little article posted today which summarizes some of the updates/issues regarding gap insurance for TNC drivers. It's lacking a lot of detailed information, but has some value to it.

http://www.kusi.com/story/28693035/rideshare-insurance-report-april-2015


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks.. Wish Florida was on the list.


----------

